# Lumpia



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

This is first place I’ve heard Lumpia mentioned in many years. Wasn’t even sure I still had the recipe.

A friend had a new daughter-in-law who is Filipino and the young woman made these for a party and they were a big hit. She made them from memory and said her mother made them all the time. It made too much for what I wanted. I never did try and cut the recipe in half but I am inspired now and will make this soon. I think the addition of so many carrots is one thing that made these different from


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I'd never heard of them until I hit that Spam website. Yes, as it says different than a Chinese/Vietnamese spring roll. My wife got this somewhere. Vietnamese spring roll. Not trying to hijack your thread Startingover, just for comparison.

Mama Cloud's Spring Rolls

2 Lbs ground pork
1bag bean sprouts
4 green onions
1 white onion
Black Mushroom (½ bag)
5-6 eggs
Noodle
Accent, salt, pepper, fish sauce (seasoning)
Rice papers

Soak noodles & mushroom. Chop everything & mix real well.
Put seasonings to taste.
Wet rice paper , wrap & fry.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Any conversation contributed is welcome.

It was tedious making whole recipe.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

The same with wife's recipe. They have to be carefully fried too because of the rice paper wrapper. Only made them once.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

They were my favorite thing made by co-workers. There are a lot of Filipina nurses in Calif. The lumpia were tan colored. I guess that would be eggroll wrappers?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes. Egg roll wrappers are made with flour. Looks almost as difficult to cook as flour tortillas.

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/22532/egg-roll-wrappers/


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

My mom is Filipino, and lumpia are the bomb. Nobody who's eaten them doesn't like them. The only bad thing about them is that they're so fiddly to make. They're a little different than your typical Chinese egg roll; more like a taquito. Lumpia wrappers don't have egg in the mix; egg rolls do, which gives a different texture. Lumpia are also wrapped smaller and tighter than egg rolls.

I may have to go make some now.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

I generally can't eat more than 1 fried egg roll. I get tired of the fried taste too soon. 

On the other hand, I love the taste and feel of fresh Vietnamese spring rolls dipped lightly in peanut sauce. My favorite has shrimp, rice Noddles, bean sprouts (love the crunchiness!), and some leafy veggies.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Arrrrgh, arrrrrrrghhhh, you folks are making me hungry for freshly made egg rolls, spring rolls and to try Lumpia. I didn't know about the difference in the dough. I'm never going to get out of the kitchen. Arrrrrghh, arrrrrgh. :biggrin2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

huesmann said:


> My mom is Filipino, and lumpia are the bomb. Nobody who's eaten them doesn't like them. The only bad thing about them is that they're so fiddly to make. They're a little different than your typical Chinese egg roll; more like a taquito. Lumpia wrappers don't have egg in the mix; egg rolls do, which gives a different texture. Lumpia are also wrapped smaller and tighter than egg rolls.
> 
> I may have to go make some now.



Does she make that Oxtail stew? That is wonderful.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

She's gotten lazy as she's gotten older...now they just go out when they want Filipino delicacies. :vs_laugh:

Well, they did before coronavirus, anyway.


----------

